# How do you measure a tarantula?



## DannyH (Jul 22, 2011)

I know it seems like a silly question, but are they measured as if they are standing normally, or if they were dead and mounted on a wall? :?


----------



## captmarga (Jul 22, 2011)

Stretched/flattened, from the tip of L1 on one side to the tip of L4 on the other.  Diagonal Leg Span, or DLS. 

Hard to do with a live spider, usually done on molts. 

Marga


----------



## advan (Jul 22, 2011)

I use a tape measure.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 22, 2011)

i use a roll of tape measure thats used for sewing....and i dont understand the diagonal measuring, cause if you measure from say the left side front tip to the same side rear tip, it measures the same as diagonally....


----------



## FelixHartmann (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm quite new to having tarantulas (had mine for less then a month), but I've had this idea I've just yet to do it on my tarantula. Take a picture of your spider next to a ruler (they don't have to be on top of each other just in the frame) and then using photoshop just layer via copy the ruler and move it over the spider, that way you don't have to fuss with you spider or anything and you can even take you time and get really precise measurements. Just a little idea I had the other day

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## GoodSmeagol (Jul 22, 2011)

FelixHartmann said:


> I'm quite new to having tarantulas (had mine for less then a month), but I've had this idea I've just yet to do it on my tarantula. Take a picture of your spider next to a ruler (they don't have to be on top of each other just in the frame) and then using photoshop just layer via copy the ruler and move it over the spider, that way you don't have to fuss with you spider or anything and you can even take you time and get really precise measurements. Just a little idea I had the other day


I do this on my tortoises for size comparisons, works great!


----------



## FelixHartmann (Jul 22, 2011)

Great minds think alike then


----------



## MrEMojo (Jul 22, 2011)

Personally I prefer to measure my Ts while they are in a fairly "relaxed" position(without them completely stretched out).
I do still measure via DLS. 
I feel it's a more honest measurement than the later.
I just feel its an exageration when I see someone hover a ruler over a specimen in a relaxed stance that reads out to barely 5'' and then that someone proceeds to claim its pushing 8''.   
Kind of reminds me when people only go half-way up during pull-ups. lol

just me

Peace


----------



## captmarga (Jul 22, 2011)

I find a ruler anywhere but exactly next to the T is unreliable.  I can guess at DLS, but it's not accurate unless the legs are stretched along the measuring surface.  DLS is the accepted measuring, also, that you will find discussed. 

For instance, Mae West is nearly 7" DLS... and it does not show with this shot. 

Marga


----------



## Bill S (Jul 22, 2011)

I prefer measuring the body length - it's much more consistant than seeing how far you can stretch your spider's legs.  This is a more common approach in Europe and in scientific literature.


----------



## Amoeba (Jul 22, 2011)

For DLS measure at rest pose. although like Bill S said people like to add a few notches on the ruler to make themselves feel better  in which case I have a 29" Cyclosternum fasciatum :wall: Now I'm double lying....


----------



## Scoolman (Jul 22, 2011)

I use the snale measuerer program. works great and free. you can get it here http://serpwidgets.com/Apps/measure.html
I measure DLS. all you have to do is take on overhead photo with an object of known size for reference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moose35 (Jul 23, 2011)

this is still how i measure







moose

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amoeba (Jul 23, 2011)

Look at the carapace moose thats gotta be more than 5" wide :wall: don't you know how to measure properly


----------



## pronty (Jul 24, 2011)

1. Select two points on a spider
2. Measure the distance between the two points in a straight line
3. Use the measurement and mention the locations of the two points.

DO NOT use estimates of how the measurements might be in different conditions, for example in parallel dimensions or on steroids, unless you had those conditions while taking the measurement.

Also, would be good if the measurement was done between two fixed points on the spider instead of points that change distance every hour or so. Body length rather than legspan.

And "the contents of the package may have been compressed during transportation" is not an excuse if the spider you sold does not match the measurements you had in the sales ad.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Big B (Jul 24, 2011)

moose35 said:


> this is still how i measure
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Freakin hilarious!


----------



## Scoolman (Jul 24, 2011)

pronty said:


> 1. Select two points on a spider
> 2. Measure the distance between the two points in a straight line
> 3. Use the measurement and mention the locations of the two points.
> 
> ...


The most accurate and consistent method of measurement is to measure the femur, as this seems to remain fairly uniform. But, people just don't seem to impressed by, "My T blondi is 1 inch!"


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 24, 2011)

moose35 said:


> this is still how i measure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By far the best method I've seen


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 25, 2011)

i still think that the best way to measure is using a molt, spreading the legs completly forward and backwards, then measuring the longest tips....because if the tarantula is measured in a sitting position than thats not correct, because as far as you can stretch their legs, they can also do that themselves, so i think its the most accurate...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tym Hollerup (Jul 25, 2011)

captmarga said:


> Stretched/flattened, from the tip of L1 on one side to the tip of L4 on the other.  Diagonal Leg Span, or DLS.
> 
> Hard to do with a live spider, usually done on molts.
> 
> Marga


I always thought it was from the tip of L1 to the tip of R4. :?


----------



## Hobo (Jul 25, 2011)

Tym Hollerup said:


> I always thought it was from the tip of L1 to the tip of R4. :?


If I'm not mistaken, the "L" in L1, L2, etc. Mean "leg" and not "left".
...or "right", if that's what you mean by "R4".


----------



## captmarga (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes - L1 is Leg 1 on one side, to L4 (leg 4) on the other side.  If the T was missing L1 on one side, then logically use the other side...

None of my Ts are big enough (as in record-holders) to be so specific.  I usually say, "Right at 6.5", or "just over 3" and don't worry too much about it.  IF I had a 10" DLS spider, then I might get down to fractions of an inch. 

Marga


----------



## Travis K (Jul 26, 2011)

^ That is how I do it.  I like the accuracy a measuring mat provides.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 26, 2011)

im still sayin that if you measure diagonally then measure on the same side, longest tip to tip, it measures exactly the same, ive tried it....


----------

